# LIMA AL VUELO



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Hoy tome fotos al vuelo desde el carro y pucha las imágenes no salen muy nitidas  lastimosamente ...! weno espero q lo q vean les agrade. Ahi va:

Av. La Molina










Starbucks de camacho










Blockbuster de camacho










Wong










Biblioteca nacional a lo lejos........................











Interbank










Un edificio con publicidad de coca cola










entrando a la via expresa










edificio en miraflores



















mas edificios









---


















De vuelta a la via expresa



















el edificio de petro perú xD










Clínica Ricardo Palma










+ Campo fe +










entrando al banco de crédito en la molina










Banco de crédito a lo lejos :sleepy: 










Una iglesía en la molina :angel:


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

lindas fotos, muy aparte de las estructuras que muestran, le encuentro un especial encanto en el ambiente, la luz tenue, los colores modificados por el horario, toda una belleza!! gracias por mostrar estas fotos Claudia.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Buen thread Claudia, aunque las fotos algo tetricas, por la llegada de la penumbra


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tus fotos están bravazas Clau! Gracias por compartirlas con nosotros!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Buen thread, sobre todo por esa foto del interbank, que es magnifica!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*excelente thread...*

me gustaron las fotos , especialmente la última de La Molina , la caseta de la policia de tránsito parece que fuera un platillo volador, tambien están buenas las de la via expresa, el edifcio de PetroPerú se ve como más grande desde abajo en la via expresa.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Gracias Clau, bonito el cielo de casi todas las fotos

La remodelación del edifi de Afp, está casi al 100%

-siempre me pregunto, si los vidrios azules en la parte superior izkierdo del Interbank es parte del diseño o por falta de presupuesto. =S


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bonito se ve el cielo limeño al atardecer. Ya es primavera verdad????? 

Buenas fotos, la de petro perù te saliò interesante. 

Muy buen thread


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Que bonitas fotos!!!... si asi quedan "al vuelo" ya me imagino lo increible que se verian si fueran con paciencia.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

El atardecer le da un plus a las fotos. Hay varias tomas bravazas, chévere el thread! kay:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

siempre es agradable ver fotos de Lima (solo de las partes ya conocidas )


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> siempre es agradable ver fotos de Lima (solo de las partes ya conocidas )


ah jajaj no sabía q ya conocías starbucks de camacho gg


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Q no se ven bien, pero cómo dices eso!!!!!, bueno a mi me gustan mucho esas tomas, Interesante se ve Lima al atardecer. Graciaxxx.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bonito e inusual detalle el de la hora en que fueron tomadas las fotos........


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

esas fotos stan cheveres..... muy bonitas... cerca al banco de credito esta mi jaus... CASI LA TOMAN.. jojooooi


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau!! Claudia d nuevo cn las bonitas fotos jejeje x alguna extraña razon las primera a pesar de tar oscuritas tienen un cielo impresionante


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí realmente bonitas estas fotos, a mi también me gusta el atardecer limeño.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se podría decir que tus fotos salieron hasta artísticas, ese tono oscuro que tienen les da un aspecto muy bueno, muy interesante, buenas fotos


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

tan interesantes las fotos.. aunq como habia poca luz, facil q una mayor exposicion hubiese ayudado...

por otro lado, veo q tienes una laaaaaaaaaaaaaarga fila de e-fans (de hecho tan grande q es inusual aun para la ya conocida demografia y wee-wee-party q son los foros de internet)... ´tamos bien ah....


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

que bueno estubo el cielo de lima ese dia....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

palexisls said:


> tan interesantes las fotos.. aunq como habia poca luz, facil q una mayor exposicion hubiese ayudado...
> 
> por otro lado, veo q tienes una laaaaaaaaaaaaaarga fila de e-fans (de hecho tan grande q es inusual aun para la ya conocida demografia y wee-wee-party q son los foros de internet)... ´tamos bien ah....


Muchos ya nos conocemos en persona. En Agosto tuvimos una reu. Tendremos otra el próximo Agosto.  

Tambien muchos nos hemos hecho patas por messenger.


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

J Block said:


> Muchos ya nos conocemos en persona. En Agosto tuvimos una reu. Tendremos otra el próximo Agosto.
> 
> Tambien muchos nos hemos hecho patas por messenger.


ah.... y yo q lo atribuia a la archi-conocida asimetria en la oferta de cromosomas Y en la internet y la demanda....

parece q llegue un mes tarde (u 11 meses temprano) entonces.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

palexisls said:


> ah.... y yo q lo atribuia a la archi-conocida asimetria en la oferta de cromosomas Y en la internet y la demanda....
> 
> parece q llegue un mes tarde (u 11 meses temprano) entonces.


Jajaja.

Eres arquitecto? Cómo llegaste al foro? 

Yo soy estudiante de arquitectura en Los Angeles.


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

J Block said:


> Jajaja.
> 
> Eres arquitecto? Cómo llegaste al foro?


no soy arquitecto. 
estudie ingenieria (no, no era civil) un tiempo, aunq lo he dejado por un rato...

nada ps, un dia aqui en el trabajo inventando maneras de gasta el tiempo y mostrarle el dedo a la plusvalia de marx..... ya despues de haber leido las wikipedias en los idiomas q conozco, ya estaba llegando al punto de aprender hebreo para leer la wikipedia hebrea para ver si habia algo nuevo bajo el sol, y una imagen estaba linkeada a esta seccion el foro y asi llegue....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que tal cielo, muy bueno Claudia. Gracias.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Chevere, gracias a to2 x sus comentarios sobre las fotos  después subo la segunda entrega.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta casa queda en la calle Nuñez de Balboa, en la anterior empresa para la que trabajaba hicimos una ampliación para una de las familias que vive allí.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

uuuumm....pues yo...sinceramente no veo nada......estan demasiado oscuras.....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

se ven siluetas, eso es lo interesante


----------

